
Automatic Login in a Django Application Using External Authentication - yannbri
https://medium.com/sipios/automatic-login-django-ldap-authentication-tutorial-91cbb9d5bf71
======
btown
Note to those who might be implementing multiple forms of authentication in a
Django app: t some point, either through a popular boilerplate or by finding
it online, you may be tempted to use [https://github.com/pennersr/django-
allauth](https://github.com/pennersr/django-allauth) to unify multiple
authentication mechanisms. Be very, very careful before using this library.
Not only do seemingly simple things require digging into the codebase and
finding something to override or monkey-patch, but there are many ways in
which denormalized data (such as a user's primary email address as a column
therein, which is duplicative with a primary-marked row in a one-to-many table
of user email addresses) can become desynchronized. It may still be the right
choice for your business, but it comes with massive technical debt. Caveat
emptor. If the self-rolled techniques in the OP are sufficient for your use
case, consider just using what comes with Django and what you roll yourself.

~~~
yannbri
Interesting, Thanks for your advice!

